# Stuttering problem



## halidtone (May 9, 2007)

I have a 94 audi urs4 and when I really step on it in second gear, sometimes it happens in third as well, when it gets up to around 3500 or 4000rpm it starts to stutter really bad, drop a couple hundred of rpm and then go back. Its not a tranny problem, almost feels like a fuel delivery problem, but I have changed the fuel filter. Has anyone had this problem before? Any help would be great.


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

sounds like a flaky coil or Power o/p stage


----------



## skaterjay85 (Dec 29, 2004)

agreed


----------



## halidtone (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

Ive replaced three of the coils maybe i should replace the others. What do you mean by power o/p stage?


----------



## speedtek40 (Jul 8, 2005)

There's two of them, they reside on the firewall behind the plastic cover just behind the top of the engine. They are the two pieces on the far left (looking from the front of the car) under that cover. They will have a plug on each end.


----------



## halidtone (May 9, 2007)

*Re: (speedtek40)*

thank you i will def check that out.


----------

